# Major surgery



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda a tothom 

En anglès, a l'hora de referir-se a les oreracions quirúrgiques, sovint s'especifica si són operacions "major" o "minor". A mi no em sona que en la nostra llengua es faci aquesta distinció, oi? (o potser sí... )

Em trobo amb la frase següent:

Why should children be subjected to major surgery in order to artificially create a determinate gender?

Cap suggeriment?

Gràcies!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola TPS.  A veure si et puc dona una explicació.  Un _major surgery_ és el que necessita anestèsia regional o anestèsia pertanyant a una regió - cap i coll, tòrax o abdomen.  Un _minor surgery _necessita només anestèsia local - les extremitats.  

També es considera la pèrdua de sang durant el procediment per poder classificar una cirurgia entre les dues categòries. Realment, no sé com expresar aquestes idees en català.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Hola TPS. A veure si et puc dona una explicació. Un _major surgery_ és el que necessita anestèsia regional o anestèsia pertanyant a una regió - cap i coll, tòrax o abdomen. Un _minor surgery _necessita només anestèsia local - les extremitats.
> 
> També es considera la pèrdua de sang durant el procediment per poder classificar una cirurgia entre les dues categòries. Realment, no sé com expresar aquestes idees en català.


 
Hola, Cracker.
Per intuïció, sempre m’havia imaginat que _major surgery_ feia referència a les operacions que impliquen la manipulació òrgans vitals o les especialment delicades. 
A mi em fa l’efecte que en català no fem aquesta distinció de _major/minor_, però ho demanava per si de cas... 
Pel que fa a les anestèsies, aquí en diem “anestèsia total” o “anestèsia local”. De tota manera, en el context que us plantejava, no hi queda bé introduir la qüestió de l’anestèsia.
Mil gràcies, com sempre!


----------



## pickypuck

Bon vespre!

Pots parlar de cirurgia major i cirurgia menor sense cap problema. Una altra cosa és que als hospitals es facin servir denominacions més específiques per a cada tipus de operació.

Salutacions.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Pickypuck! Bentornada!

Doncs saps que jo mai no havia sentit en català (ni en castellà) *cirurgia major* o *menor*?

Moltes gràcies  i salutacions a Extremadura.

Al final hi he posat "... *INTERVENCIÓ QUIRÚRGICA TAN DELICADA .*.." Crec que és el que més escau en el text que m'ocupa (una crítica cinematogràfica d'un film sobre un hermafrodita).


----------



## Tros de Pa

Hola,

For me "major" and "minor" in this context simply refer to the gravity/seriousness/risk involved in the operation.  It goes without saying that major intervention generally requires a general anesthetic (where you are made unconscious) and "minor surgery" generally requires only a local anesthetic (where only the area to be operated on is numbed).  
No diries en catala "una operacio important"? Crec que parlar de la delicadesa de l'operacio en el teu cas va massa lluny.

Que vagi be.


----------



## Keiria

Hola! 
    Jo també penso que és millor dir "operació important" que "delicada". De totes maneres les expressions "cirurgia major" i "cirurgia menor" també existeixen.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Montse, molt bona tarda, jo penso com Tros de Pa i Keiria. Una intervenció quirúrgica delicada, per a mi inclouria la idea de risc de no superar-la. Potser no seria ben bé el cas; però en canvi sí que es tracta d'una intervenció important, o de "cirurgia major". 
(Ara que, mirant-ho dos cops, potser "delicada" dóna també la idea de perill en el resultat de l'operació, que les funcions de l'òrgan operat quedin malmeses. No he dit res, doncs!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ja fa dies que vaig enviar la traducció al client. Al final vaig deixar "delicada", tenint en compte que es tractava d'una intervenció de canvi de sexe.

Gràcies de tota manera!


----------

